

Ukraine-[video] People outside barracks in Maidan shot at by riot police - iamwithnail
http://storage2.censor.net.ua/video/3/200214_str.mp4

======
protester
They are not protesters, they are rioting! That should teach them!

~~~
iamwithnail
Haha, aye ok, government stooge.

------
heldrida
This is horrible! Poor people.

